# too high expectations



## linguos

Does anyone know how to say something like "Your expectations are too high" or "you have to high/big expectations" in Latin?


----------



## Joca

Nimis/nimium exspectas.


----------



## Lovetall

In latin there is "expectatio-onis" but in this case I prefer "spes"

"Spes tua nimia est"


----------



## Joca

Maybe...

_*Spei tibi nimis multi (sunt).

*_Yes, it should read_* multae.

Spei tibi nimis multae sunt.*_


----------



## Cagey

Translated roughtly into Latin, these are: 

                    Nimis/nimium exspectas. _You <expect/ look forward to> too much._


Spes tua nimia est: _Your hope is excessive/ too great._

Spei tibi nimis multi (sunt): _Your hopes are too many._

*I may not have translated the last one correctly. For the meaning I give it, I think it would be:
_Spes tibi nimis multae (sunt). 
_


----------



## lacrimae

linguos said:


> Does anyone know how to say something like "Your expectations are too high" or "you have to high/big expectations" in Latin?



  I suggest

 Altiora speras = you expect too high things.
 In this case I use the intensive comparative altiora, as " rumores...senum severiorum " de Catulo


----------



## linguos

Thank you all very much, you've been most helpful


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo más clásico (en Cicerón y en César) para tener esperanzas es _*spem habere*. Demasiado, -a_, adjetivo (_nimius, -a, -ium_ y por tanto concertando con _spem_: _nimiam spem_), también puede ser usado en la frase en forma adverbial, afectando al verbo y no al OD, entonces usaremos _nimis_, n_imium_ (o _supra modum_).
Por lo tanto podemos usar:
a) *nimiam spem habere*, o 
b) *spem nimis habere* (teniendo en cuenta las equivalencias antes citadas y por tanto el uso de _nimium_ o _supra modo_ por _nimis_). 
Otras posibilidades (en autores clásicos): _nimis sperare, nimis in spem esse_ (o _in nimiam spem esse_), _in bono animo nimis esse, bonam spem nimis habere_.


----------

